# Cohiba 2006 EL Pyramid--- Underwhelmed



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

(not a review, just a rant)

This isn't a bad cigar per say, I just feel like it's not worth the $30+ being charged for it. The wrapper tastes (and looks) a lot like a PSD3. It didn't seem to have that Cohiba flavor. I found it to be a little creamy, but also harsh and full bodied. I prefer the Monte 2006 Robusto for an EL, or for that matter the Siglo VI, or IV, or II. Well you get it.

Has anyone else tried this one ?


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I've often wondered about these (have yet to try one). It seems like all the online vendors are really trying to "push" these with "sales" month after month. Perhaps they're not selling for a reason!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll not be buying anymore. But I was glad I tried one. The age probably had a bit to do with it.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lot's of patience and time is the key here


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You can find these for a hell of a lot less than $30 a stick.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Sandman said:


> You can find these for a hell of a lot less than $30 a stick.


Isn't MSRP around 25-27 each?


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Sandman said:


> You can find these for a hell of a lot less than $30 a stick.


Not by the single, and I'm not about to buy a whole box..


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried a few of these sticks both from a full box and singles from other vendors. Nothing much to say about it. I know there are some rave reviews out there, but I have to completely disagree. No typcial Cohiba flavor (which is normal since ELs typically don't have the marca's characteristics), just a simple woody flavor without much complexity. I had my first one saved for a special occasion and man was I let down! Construction was fine, wrapper a little veiny, but there just wasn't any *great* flavor present. I kept waiting for it to come out and greet me...Overrated in my opinion. I'd take a regular Siglo VI over this. 

Maybe I got a dub box and singles, maybe it just wasn't time yet. I've been thinking about getting another box just for long term aging (I gifted the reminder of my sticks away a few months ago so I don't have any left of my original box). IMO, these are kinda like the God of Fire from Prometheus/Fuente. Nice packaging, something different for the high end market. I just happen to think the GOF offers a ton more flavor, which is why I smoke. 

:2


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

As a self-proclaimed Cohiba whore, I must admit that I do not like the EL Cohibas Piramides. Admittedly, I have only tried the ones from 2001, but I found that they tasted like wet cardboard. Definitely underwhelming. If the new release is anything like those, I can certainly understand your reaction.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> Not by the single, and I'm not about to buy a whole box..


Then you're not getting your money's worth.

Try some splits.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

drdice said:


> I've often wondered about these (have yet to try one). It seems like all the online vendors are really trying to "push" these with "sales" month after month. Perhaps they're not selling for a reason!


agreed.
they're tempting everytime I see one of these specials.
but I think I'll pass


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They're better than the Sublimes in my opinion. They do look a little rough for the money, but all the EL's pretty much fall into that category. I like the 10 box packaging, so they are attainable to most collectors. Buy one box to smoke one a year, and second box to hold on to. The jury is still out on the EL's; let's revisit this thread in 10 years...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

It almost goes without saying that any EL should be left alone for 3-4 years. I mean, all you have to do is read almost everything ever written on them and you can figure that out pretty quickly. I think the bottom line is, if you are buying ELs to smoke off the truck, or in 6 months, or a year, you are going to be wasting money and not enjoying your purchase. But that's just my opinion. Don't chase what you don't understand. That's why even though I like 18 year old gymnastic cheerleaders, I date 30 year old business women.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> It almost goes without saying that any EL should be left alone for 3-4 years. I mean, all you have to do is read almost everything ever written on them and you can figure that out pretty quickly. I think the bottom line is, if you are buying ELs to smoke off the truck, or in 6 months, or a year, you are going to be wasting money and not enjoying your purchase. But that's just my opinion. Don't chase what you don't understand. That's why even though I like 18 year old gymnastic cheerleaders, I date 30 year old business women.


LOL !! Now it makes perfect sense, you have a good way of explaining things :ss:tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> That's why even though I like 18 year old gymnastic cheerleaders, I date 30 year old business women.


:r That made my morning, sir!

After my experiences with some ELs and REs, they'll all have at least a few years of age on them before they touch my lips again...


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

you got to let them age. that goes for any super premium priced cc. also people have to keep in mind that it is a cigar.

isom, nic, dr are not going to find a new way to make cigars that make them better than everything that has been done. 

my worst experiences with cigars have been my own pre-smoke expectations. one puff that cigar does not meet expectation i go on almost trying to justify the cigar. go in with no expectations.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> As a self-proclaimed Cohiba whore, I must admit that I do not like the EL Cohibas Piramides. Admittedly, I have only tried the ones from 2001, but I found that they tasted like wet cardboard. Definitely underwhelming. If the new release is anything like those, I can certainly understand your reaction.


What?.... wow.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Great cigar. Starting to rival my Sig VI.

http://www.cigarsmokers.com/t6624-cohiba-piramides-edicion-limitada-2006.html


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Over the entire course of the EL program, there has only, in my memory, been one cigar that was actually well received across the board, immediately after it came out, the RyJ Robusto in 01. Nearly every other EL (with the possible exception of the Cohiba Double Corona in 03 and the PSD#3 in 01) was pretty much thrown under the bus. Only now, 5-7 years later, have these sticks come around. The Montrcristo C's from 03 are one of the most dramatic examples of the turnarounds. This cigar was VERY poorly received in 03 when it came out. Had one lately? It certainly ain't the same... :ss

These Cohibas need some serious nap time. While these may come with the expectation of "Hey I just spent $30 on a cigar... it BETTER be ready to smoke", the reality is that that is simply not always the case. In fact, with Habanos, that's more often the exception to the rule.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> In fact, with Habanos, that's more often the exception to the rule.


I think a lot of people got spoiled with so many of the 06 cigars smoking so well off the bat that they expected the same here. Just my :2.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

You may be on to something there...


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> You may be on to something there...


I usually am on something..err...I mean on to something. :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> It almost goes without saying that any EL should be left alone for 3-4 years. I mean, all you have to do is read almost everything ever written on them and you can figure that out pretty quickly. I think the bottom line is, if you are buying ELs to smoke off the truck, or in 6 months, or a year, you are going to be wasting money and not enjoying your purchase. But that's just my opinion. Don't chase what you don't understand. That's why even though I like 18 year old gymnastic cheerleaders, I date 30 year old business women.


Maybe the best post ever. :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Too many good cigars that will taste better in 4 years time. This one might still be a crapshoot 4 years later. I'll pass.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

The one I smoked shows a lot of potential. I would re-visit it in a year or two. The PSD3 EL is good now, imho.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> These Cohibas need some serious nap time. While these may come with the expectation of "Hey I just spent $30 on a cigar... it BETTER be ready to smoke", the reality is that that is simply not always the case. In fact, with Habanos, that's more often the exception to the rule.


:tpd:
The stores selling EL's don't market them that way and it's a tragedy. Just walk into any cigar shop and there they are, maybe on seperate table, but just an open box ready to purchase singles. I have never heard a saleperson say, "don't buy EL's unless you want to age them". Habanos should've mandated that boxes should be sold whole with a clarification.

In a proper cigar shop; any cigar sold as a single should be ready to smoke.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

its not for nothing but the 2006 el's suck all across the board must not have been a good year for tobacco


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I think any one cigar costing $30 it tough to live up to expectations unless you are going to age for the next 5 years. If your able to age a high priced cigar like this then I think you have the resources to do so.

Thats why for me I stick to $11 price points on my Cuban Cigars because they live up to my expectations and I am not aging anything more than 3 years right now.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

hova45 said:


> its not for nothing but the 2006 el's suck all across the board must not have been a good year for tobacco


Assuming the tobacco is all from the same harvest, but I strongly doubt that it is. This cigar has to be a mix of different harvests.

I would not say they all suck either, even the bottom -of-the list EL is a decent smoke, but may fall short of their initial marketing promise.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> its not for nothing but the 2006 el's suck all across the board must not have been a good year for tobacco


I haven't had one of the 2006 Cohiba EL's yet, but if the 2006 regular production is fantastic across the board, why would the EL's be of any lesser quality? Just my .02¢ worth.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Too many good cigars that will taste better in 4 years time. This one might still be a crapshoot 4 years later. I'll pass.


What he said. I have and actually like some of the 01 EL's, but 30.00 is too much too roll the dice on these IMO. The only two I would still buy if I had the chance are the Monte DC and robusto from 2001. The D's show some promise too I think.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow, there are some wicked good insights in this thread. One cigar I REGRET not getting two boxes of, and I hate ELs was that Hoyo big robusto thing, what was it? Robusto Especiale? They looked great, presentation was nice and I thought their opening prices was a decent value for an EL.
PBS, you left one off the all time greats list, and I list it cause it's the only one I ever had where I was just dumbstruck, and that was the Partagas Piramide 2001. To me, that cigar was the all-time best ever. But I have had none of the Cohibas, and there were a few goodies in a row, I hear.


----------

